# Thyroid Pain-Scar tissue?



## ebitts (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi there-

Nice to be here, I'm new.

I saw an Endo for first time back in December. He diagnosed with Hashimotos and was already hypo. I went to him for this neck pain on my right side. It comes and goes. He said he didn't know what it was, and told me to take Advil or Aleve. I asked for an Ultrasound, and finally got it a few weeks ago. It came back clear (thankfully) But I asked him again about the pain, and he said he suspects it could be scar tissue which may have formed due to inflammation. Does anyone else have anything like this? It's kind of disturbing.. 
Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ebitts said:


> Hi there-
> 
> Nice to be here, I'm new.
> 
> ...


That is a disturbing diagnosis. Is he saying the scar tissue showed on the ultra-sound?? I am not sure I would be comfortable with that diagnosis and would seek a second opinion.

Do you have swollen lymph nodes in your neck and clavicle area?

Are you on thyroxine replacement at this time? You should not be in pain. Pain "always" means something is afoot.

Welcome to the board; make yourself at home!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmmm, that does sound strange indeed. I think I would ask for a second opinion as well. I'm not saying what he said wasn't right, but it's just strange-sounding. I haven't heard that before. Pain does indeed indicate something isn't right. It may be something small and simple, but we'd hate to ignore it and it turn out to be something important!!


----------



## ebitts (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you both for your replies. I will definitely be seeking another opinion.


----------



## ebitts (Apr 7, 2010)

Actually, I have one more question. What kind of test do you think I should ask for?
If I already got the ultrasound, and he says he can't give me a fine needle biopsy since there's nothing there, then what?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I would actually go do a different doctor. Let THEM ultrasound you and see what they say. As far as any other test, perhaps a CT might help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ebitts said:


> Actually, I have one more question. What kind of test do you think I should ask for?
> If I already got the ultrasound, and he says he can't give me a fine needle biopsy since there's nothing there, then what?


I agree w/ Hillary and other options would be radioactive uptake scan and MRI. But I would go w/ Hillary's suggestions first.

It would not hurt to have antibodies' tests run. That is if they have not been done...........

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

Keep us posted if you will? Worried about this. Very strange to get a diagnosis like that.


----------

